
Russian and Chinese Bombers Enter South Korea ADIZ - everybodyknows
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-07-24/russian-chinese-joint-air-patrol-debuts-in-north-asia/11340466
======
simonblack
An ADIZ is NOT the same thing as a country's internationally recognised
airspace. Many ADIZs overlap - who is the 'owner' there?

This is a media beat-up. Be fearful if it makes you feel better.

------
everybodyknows
> ... hundreds of warning shots from South Korean jets.

